# Knicks need a new coach



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

THe knicks need a new coach pat rileys contract expired this season so a lot of teams want him. the knicks already had him so I think he will be willing to go to Ny it would be funny if van gundy coached the heat haha. I think their dumb wasting their money on coach chaney for one year they need that money for players


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Riley burned his bridges in NY so he will probably never coach the Knicks again... coach Chaney deserves to start the season fresh and implement his own system. Remember, Chaney was a one-time coach of the year with the Rockets. Chaney isnt a bad option to get the Knicks through this rebuliding stage. He is more of a teacher than a wild,crazy,loud-mouthed coach. He is a good fit for the rebuilding Knicks.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Riles will be with the Heat at least 3 more season's,and then he will retire.Oh and just to let u know Chaney ISNT the Knicks problem its that BASTARD Layden!:upset:


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

first of all the knicks scott layten is a retard or else he wouldnt have signed all these washed out players who combined arent worth more 1 million:


Travis Knight- no game has height but plays like a 5 footer overpaid

Othella haarington- Othella Haarington? hes not even worth half a million

Howard eisley- u already have 3 pointgards that combined arent worth the salary eisley is getting

felton spencer- man i know ppl at the park worth more than him and have a better game than him 

bench players: the knicks have the longest history of bench warmers who get payed more than superstars


P.S. their are more unheard of bench warmersrs i forgot to include


----------

